# Incubator



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys! I am wanting to get a incubator that's digital, automatic, holds a good number of eggs, and is fairly simple to operate. I worked at the chicken houses down the road from us for a little over a week and I only have about $400. I would like to have an incubator and a hatcher, but I know that's a slim chance with the little bit of money I have. I don't mind it being used if it still works well. It doesn't have to be like I said I wanted it to be. Any thoughts or advice y'all have would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We found ours (my husbands ) off the sell board at the feed store ... We just happen to be there at the right time.

Check your local paper, craigslist and such... Also if your local livestock market has a chicken day ... it may help to pop in.

Best of luck!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

How many eggs are you wanting it to hold?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I would like it to be one of the GQF cabinet incubators, but they cost around $700. I have even been considering the "R-com Mini Incubator" which holds three eggs, lol. I prefer it hold alot, but any number is better than nothing.  It has to be automatic egg turning for sure.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, they start at $700. That is what I would like too. Maybe we will get one for Christmas


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

MaransGuy said:


> I would like it to be one of the GQF cabinet incubators, but they cost around $700. I have even been considering the "R-com Mini Incubator" which holds three eggs, lol. I prefer it hold alot, but any number is better than nothing.  It has to be automatic egg turning for sure.


i found a 3 year old GQF bator on craigslist for $400
it was 4 hours from the house but i got it


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Yeah, they start at $700. That is what I would like too. Maybe we will get one for Christmas


Slim chance for me. I have a family of eight. Just imagine how much it would be if they spent just $500 on each. We've never been able to afford much. We'll be doing good to get a gift that cost $50.  Money wont buy happiness I guess. (So they say, lol.)


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

piglett said:


> i found a 3 year old GQF bator on craigslist for $400
> it was 4 hours from the house but i got it


Good for you! I wish I could find a deal like that, lol.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

MaransGuy said:


> Slim chance for me. I have a family of eight. Just imagine how much it would be if they spent just $500 on each. We've never been able to afford much. We'll be doing good to get a gift that cost $50.  Money wont buy happiness I guess. (So they say, lol.)


Glad to hear you have been thought the value of money, and I know you will appreciate it more when you buy your own. Also, don't discount making your own incubator. We did ours about a year ago, and fit 84 eggs in at a time. We have 80% or greater hatch rates as well. And our heatsource is two 75 watt bulbs. We have two egg turners, and a wafer thermostat. I wish I had a separate hatcher as well, maybe from chicks sales, you could make the money to build one as well. I too would have loved a commercial one, but have been very happy with what I have. Oh, our base cabinet was an oak bookcase with doors we found at Good Will and we insulated it and cut windows in the doors.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Jim said:


> Glad to hear you have been thought the value of money, and I know you will appreciate it more when you buy your own. Also, don't discount making your own incubator. We did ours about a year ago, and fit 84 eggs in at a time. We have 80% or greater hatch rates as well. And our heatsource is two 75 watt bulbs. We have two egg turners, and a wafer thermostat. I wish I had a separate hatcher as well, maybe from chicks sales, you could make the money to build one as well. I too would have loved a commercial one, but have been very happy with what I have. Oh, our base cabinet was an oak bookcase with doors we found at Good Will and we insulated it and cut windows in the doors.


those windows, are two 5x8 glass picture frames, they trimmed out my hole really well.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> Slim chance for me. I have a family of eight. Just imagine how much it would be if they spent just $500 on each. We've never been able to afford much. We'll be doing good to get a gift that cost $50.  Money wont buy happiness I guess. (So they say, lol.)


LOL Yep, no chance of getting one on this end either. $50 will probably be my whole Christmas budget.

I'm with Jim. I made my own incubator and hatcher. No way I could spend that kind of money on an incubator. For less than a hundred you could get the materials to build a nice one. You can build your own cabinet or reuse one like Jim did. Then all you need is a thermostat (water heater t-stat is $8 at home depot), heating elements or light bulbs, a fan, auto turner and a thermometer/hygrometer to check temps and humidity.  If you don't have the tools or talent, gather the materials and get someone to help you that does. A homemade bator that you build will make the hatches that much sweeter. 
That being said, if I DID have the money, I would buy a brand new one with all of the bells and whistles.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I know I should probably make my own, but I would rather buy one and know that it is right. I hope to be able to pay it off once I get it. I appreciate y'alls opinions and thank you for responding to this thread. I think I know what I am going to get (The new 2 by 2 incubator/hatcher). Here is the link, http://dickeyincubators.com/index.html 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice!! It looks like that one will do the trick. Good luck!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

MaransGuy said:


> Good for you! I wish I could find a deal like that, lol.


i have also seen people build one using an old fridge
total cost was almost nothing
we hatch to sell chicks in the spring so instead of having foam bators all over the house we went with the big boy from the profit we made this year.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> i have also seen people build one using an old fridge total cost was almost nothing we hatch to sell chicks in the spring so instead of having foam bators all over the house we went with the big boy from the profit we made this year.


that is awesome! We hope to do that next year, but this year, all profit went to help feed all the eaters that are not producing yet. . I mainly want a hatcher, something easier to clean, and will allow me to have constant eggs in.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Just saw this one on Houston CL if anyone in the area is interested. Sure wish I had the bucks laying around! http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/4143819404.html

$300 bucks. No-it is not me selling it.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Very nice!! It looks like that one will do the trick. Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------

